# Le menage dans les processus ?



## hdlbq (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je connais assez Unix (et Linux) pour savoir faire un "ps aux" dans une fenetre Terminal, et retrouver un processus dans la LONGUE liste qui s'affiche, et meme le processus qui a cree celui que je cherche. Voila pour le decor.

Je cherchais a faire le menage dans cette liste, pour recuperer du temps au boot, de la place memoire, et autres.

Je cherche, et trouve les directories /Library/StartupItems et /System/Library/StartupItems. Joie !

Malheureusement, nombre de processus qui se lancent au demarrage ne viennent pas de sous-repertoires de ces deux-la. Ils ne sont pas non plus dans le tableau de bord "Comptes", option "Demarrage" des Prefs Systemes.

J'ai bien cherche du cote de mach_init.d, mais la encore, Apple a frappe tres fort, en instaurant, via le "SystemStarter", un mecanisme inedit (qui justement va chercher dans /Library/StartupItems et l'autre) les applications a lancer.

Donc, si quelqu'un a trouve tous les endroits ou se planquent les "demons" et autres processus masques de OSX, je le remercie d'avance. Je regrette souvent la simplicite de OS9 a ce sujet !!!!

A bientot (j'espere)


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux enlever ? Et qu'est-ce que tu comptes récupérer (comme place et comme temps de boot)?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

le xnu kernel étant un micro-noyau contrairement a bcp d'unix et linux, ce genre de lancement serait pas codé dans l'noyau ? en tout cas ça met l'eau à la bouche ta question !


----------



## hdlbq (14 Novembre 2005)

bonjour,

je repond a la question pose avant, puis a la mienne 

je compte recuperer la memoire (virtuelle surtout) des processu qui ne me servent pas (par exemple, si vous trouvez un processus "FaxStf..." et que vous n'ayez plus de fax, supprimer le processus soulage le systeme, et permet de rendre le demarrage plus rapide, tout en gagnant de la place memoire (2M de memoire reelle dans le cas de FaxStf, et virtuelle).

Apres avoir pas mal galere, j'ai trouve que les processus en question sont stockes dans les fichiers de preferences suivants: /Library/Preferences/com.apple.SystemloginItems et /Library/Preferences/loginwindow.plist

voila...
Cordialement


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2005)

Sauf que (si je ne m'abuse) FaxStf, n'est pas un processus de MacOS X mais d'une application tierce. Dans ce cas, s'il se lance c'est que tu as installé l'application et que donc, tu en as besoin


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2005)

hdlbq a dit:
			
		

> Apres avoir pas mal galere, j'ai trouve que les processus en question sont stockes dans les fichiers de preferences suivants: /Library/Preferences/com.apple.SystemloginItems et /Library/Preferences/loginwindow.plist
> 
> voila...
> Cordialement


C'est quoi, ton système ? Parce que "com.apple.systemloginItems", je la trouve pas dans mes tigers, ni dans mes panthers.


----------



## hdlbq (15 Novembre 2005)

bonjour,

sur le fait que si on a FaxStf... c'est qu'on en a besoin:
- oui, on a EU besoin. Mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'on peut vouloir le retirer, parce qu'on n'envoie plus de fax.
- personellement, je me fais un systeme "nominal", avec mes comptes, mes preferences, j'en fait un clone (sans les applis, pour pas les copier, because piraterie), et c'est lui que j'utilise pour mes autres machines (j'ai un mac en serveur pour ma machine, celle de ma femme et celle de mes enfants: ca fait riche, mais en fait, je recycle mes anciens modeles comme cela )

- sur le fait que je n'ai pas dit quel systeme j'avais: desole: 10.3.9

- sur le fait que rezba ne trouve pas le fichier: Attention aux majuscules/minuscules:
 c'est /Library/Preferences/com.apple.SystemLoginItems.plist (copier-coller, donc pas d'erreur possisble de mon cote )

Apple a, de mon humble point de vue, quand meme mis une pagaille monstre dans un systeme de demarrage (celui d'unix) qui est largement eprouve, repandu, et quand meme assez complique deja. Si Cupertino peut m'expliquer ....

Salut


----------



## chroukin (15 Novembre 2005)

Je pourrai juste t'expliquer que la majorité des utilisateurs ne se compliquent pas la vie à aller gagner 2mo de mémoire, ils veulent simplement que ça marche quand tu allumes


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

hdlbq a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> sur le fait que si on a FaxStf... c'est qu'on en a besoin:
> - oui, on a EU besoin. Mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'on peut vouloir le retirer, parce qu'on n'envoie plus de fax.


Oui, c'est ce que daffyb voulait dire, je pense. Il pointait surtout le fait que c'était un process de tierce partie. L'une des difficultés de l'allègement provient en grande partie du tri entre ce qui est nécessaire et ce qui ne l'est pas.



> - personellement, je me fais un systeme "nominal", avec mes comptes, mes preferences, j'en fait un clone (sans les applis, pour pas les copier, because piraterie),


(ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec notre conversation, mais tu sais que la loi protège en la matière les copies d'ordre privé, pour les logiciels comme pour les autres "½uvres de l'esprit", sauf certaines exceptions (faisant appel à des brevets spéciaux)? )





> - sur le fait que je n'ai pas dit quel systeme j'avais: desole: 10.3.9
> 
> - sur le fait que rezba ne trouve pas le fichier: Attention aux majuscules/minuscules:
> c'est /Library/Preferences/com.apple.SystemLoginItems.plist (copier-coller, donc pas d'erreur possisble de mon cote )



Je te crois ! D'autant plus que je sais que ce fichier peut exister. Mais pas en toutes circonstances. Il est créé au besoin d'une ou plusieurs applications, de façons à faire un pont entre les défintions apportées par un logiciel à l'AutoLaunchApplicationsDictionnary", et généralement dans le but de pouvoir activer un certain nombre de fonctionnalités avant même l'ouverture d'une session utilisateur. Ainsi, on va retrouver, dans les nombreux utilisateurs de ce fichier, des trucs comme Timbuktu, Retrospect, mais aussi des tablettes Wacom, ou d'autres choses. Mais pas les drivers de mes périphériques kensington, par exemple. Ni l'ARD d'Apple.
Lorsque tu ouvres AutoLaunchedApplicationDictionnary dans TextEdit, qu'est-ce que tu as ?





> Apple a, de mon humble point de vue, quand meme mis une pagaille monstre dans un systeme de demarrage (celui d'unix) qui est largement eprouve, repandu, et quand meme assez complique deja. Si Cupertino peut m'expliquer ....



Disons, pour résumer, que lorsqu'on veut faciliter le développement rapide et stable des logiciels tournant sur la plate-forme, il faut prévoir un certain nombre de portes d'entrée dont les constructeurs d'Unix ne se soucient que peu en général. On en a là un exemple. Parce qu'en matière d'organisation cahotique, un Unix  manipulé, greffé, amendé par quelques années de travail, ça peu donner des résultats assez ahurissants. Stables, mais ahurissants.


----------



## tatouille (15 Novembre 2005)

hdlbq a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> sur le fait que si on a FaxStf... c'est qu'on en a besoin:
> - oui, on a EU besoin. Mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'on peut vouloir le retirer, parce qu'on n'envoie plus de fax.
> ...


les startupitems fonctionnent très bien et launchd aussi ( BSD )
il suffit de lire la doc 

unix c'est un modèle il n'est pas figé ...

si les ingé d'apple ont décidé d'utiliser ce système 
c'est qu'il y a plusieurs raisons assez simple que je te donnerais pas

si tu connais si bien unix le systeme d'apple et ( BSD/SOLARIS ... ) 
ressemble à ce qu'on trouve sous V5  ....

si tu veux des explications à propos de launchd -> zarzycki[at]apple.com


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> les startupitems fonctionnent très bien et launchd aussi ( BSD )
> il suffit de lire la doc
> 
> unix c'est un modèle il n'est pas figé ...
> ...


Allez allez, dis le pas à lui mais a nous ???? :love:


----------

